# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Какую вы и ваш малыш пьете воду?

## Ramadana

Покупаете питьевую, привозите родниковую или кипятите трубопроводную? Может владеете секретами чистки воды? Поделитесь! 
Я в свое время сравнивала кипяченую, талую, настоенную на шунгите...на серебре, а что делаете вы?

----------


## kazangi

мы пьем воду колодезную из деревни, привозим с собой в город, если кончается покупаем бутилированную, но вкус, конечно, совсем не тот. Там вода живая...

----------


## Ramadana

Мы тоже остановились на родниковой, только когда совсем лень берем в бутылках.

----------


## kiara

Аналогично. Берем воду из источников в Тихоновой пустыни (в монастыре) или в Кулюпаново или у нас в деревне (если мы там). Бутылированную тоже берем, но не из пластика, берем в стекле, муторно - но привкуса пластика нет. Хотя, мы живем в той части города, где артезианский водозабор (единственный в городе) и вода у нас хорошая, через фильтр пропуская вполне можно пить сырой. Кипяченую точно не пьем) гадость)))

----------


## Ramadana

> Бутылированную тоже берем, но не из пластика, берем в стекле, муторно - но привкуса пластика нет.


В стекле это какую? В маленьких бутылочках? Или есть большими бутылками....

----------


## Амина

Родники тоже разные бывают... Мы пьем водопроводную фильтрованную) Но ым не в городе живем, у нас с водой проще)

----------


## Jazz

Мы тоже пьем водопроводную фильтрованную. У нас на окраине, по моим ощущениям, вода лучше, чем в городе (у наших бабушек, например, на Труда и на Московской). Хотя при случае тоже с удовольствием привозим воду из деревни - там она чудесная.)))

----------


## kazangi

Насть, возможно у нас и у вас разные ветки с центром города. Когда были ремонты летом и сейчас авария - мы ну никак не заметили, никаких перемен, а кто-то сидел 2 дня без воды. И в той ветке, действительно, вода хуже. Хотя и наша тоже не ахти.А еще, кто-то мне рассказывал, что в Калугу как-то переехала женщина, стоматолог по профессии, и она за некоторое время работы заметила, что зубы у калужских детей портятся очень рано и сильно и скорее всего это от воды.

----------


## kiara

> В стекле это какую? В маленьких бутылочках? Или есть большими бутылками....


В маленьких, ну как маленьких, по 1 л и по 0,75л.

----------


## Stace

Мы покупаем бутилированную воду - привозят нам "водовозы". Из под крана пить воду невозможно. Дитю воду не кипятим - пьет как мы. 
И пьет только воду и мамино молоко. Ни компоты ни соки ни настои - ничего не признает.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ох, ох, ох. А мы вот кипятим. Родниковой нам негде тут взять. В Калуге, да, пьем родниковую и готовим на ней.

----------


## nezabudka

Установили "Аквафор" около месяца назад и очччень довольны. Пьем прям так и дети тоже. Отдельный краник в раковине. Удобно. От бутилированной отказались совсем, даже кулер убрали. За месяц кипячения воды в кастрюльке и за неделю в чайнике накипи не было вообще. И вкус отменный. Советую. Правда дороговато, но если посчитать затраты на бутылки и доставку, то окупится быстро. И живая к тому же.

----------


## lastochka

Вот у нас точно такой же отдельный краник. Тоже пьем прям оттуда. Хотя муж по сей день ругается на меня за это и говорит, что такую воду все равно пить нельзя, кипять-кипятить-кипятить...я, конечно, игнорирую.

----------


## kazangi

а кто-нить пробовал размораживать лед? говорят, если заморозить воду просто из-под крана и разморозить, то можно пить прям так, она якобы как родниковая становится. Только размораживать надо по особым правилам.

----------


## nezabudka

по мне так заморочено это, замораживай-размораживай.....я лень! так что краник форева!

----------


## Kusya

сейчас мы пьем родниковую воду... а перед этим был период когда замораживали-размораживали, вода становится действительно вкуснее, на дне образуется много осадка. размораживали обычно, без правил))

----------

